# Good Conduct Certificate



## hometime

Hello,

Has anyone ordered a Good Conduct Certificate online from the Abu Dhabi police? If so can you advise what documentation must be provided when collected?

Want to avoid going back and forth 3 or 4 times with everything needed.

Thx.


----------



## Warold

Abu Dhabi, Mina Police Station. You will need to get your finger prints done. Bring you passport, cash, and maybe a passport photo. Normally takes 1 week after that to get your cert. I assume this is because you going to obtain a security pass for e.g Oil Company?


----------



## egs

Hi Guys, What is a Good Conduct Certificate actually for?

I'm heading that way to find work so I'm thinking if this is another thing that I can do that would help me get work in larger companies?

Cheers


----------



## AlexDhabi

egs said:


> Hi Guys, What is a Good Conduct Certificate actually for?
> 
> I'm heading that way to find work so I'm thinking if this is another thing that I can do that would help me get work in larger companies?
> 
> Cheers


I have known a good conduct certificate to be required if you have are applying to one emirate for residence and have been resident in another and are going to be in a government or oil/gas related job. New arrivals in those industries have background checks done intheir home country so don't require a good conduct certificate.


----------

